# WI - DNR to raise license fees



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

The Wisconsin DNR is facing budget problems just as Michigan is. Here is how WI is working out the problem. I picked up on this article for debating the future of Michigan's license fees.

DNR to raise license fees
Higher prices to help cover budget deficit 

http://www.wisinfo.com/heraldtimes/news/archive/local_8136971.shtml


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

I hope the governor and the state legislators don't see this. If they do they will realize what a bargain MI sportsperson's have been getting and immediately raise our license fees to help cover the state's budget deficit.


----------

